# المناهيل وغرف التفتيش



## yassin-2012 (19 فبراير 2015)

بعد اذن السادة المهندسين عايز اعرف ما هو الفرق بين المناهيل وغرف التفتيش ؟ وياريت ايضا المسافات بينهم واعماقهم وابعادهم
سامحونى انا لسة حديث التخرج.

عندى سؤال اخر

عايز اعرف ازاى اعمل balanc للهواء لغرفة عزل بمستشفى

وجزاكم الله كل خير,,,,


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (21 فبراير 2015)

غرفة التفتيش وظيفتها تهدئة كمية السريان الخارج من المبني مباشرة و تسليم السريان بعد ذلك الي المناهيل حيث الشبكة العمومية و كذلك يتم استخدامها لاغراض الصيانة في حالة حدوث سدد و مكان غرفة التفتيش بجوار المباني مباشرة اما المناهيل فتكون في الشوارع الرئيسية 
ويمكن بناء غرفة التفتيش بالطوب الاسمنتي او صبها بالخؤسناة الجاهزة اما المناهيل او المطابق فتكون خرسانة جاهزة فقط 
و من حيث الاعمال فاقصي عمق لغرفة تفتيش هو 1.20 متر اما المناهيل فعمقها يبدا ب 1.20 متر و يصل الي 6 متر حسب تصميم الشبكة 
اقصي مسافة بين المناهيل تعتمد علي قطر المواسير الواصلة بين المناهيل و بعضها ففي حالة ان المواسير قطرها 6 بوصة مثلا يكون اقصي ماسفة بين المناهيل هي 30 متر و 50 متر في حالة اقطار 8 بوصة و هكذا 
ويمكن مراجعة الكود المصري لشبكات الصرف اصدار 2002 في هذا الشان


----------



## شيخ الحارة (23 فبراير 2015)

كلام ممتاز يا م أحمد ، ممكن رفع pdf من الكود يوضح أبعاد المطبق و المسافات بين كل مطبق .
مع الشكر ،،،


----------

